# Open Invite Float



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought I'd throw this out there, since we've all spoken about it.

I'm thinking of organizing a float, probably an overnighter, on Saturday, July 30th and Sunday, July 31st.
If the water cooperates, I have a flow in mind, about an hour north of Columbus, that would be perfect.
The first day float would end at an island for camping. But the island is close enough to a bridge that if someone only wanted to float Saturday, or just Sunday, we could make arrangments to accomodate that.

Anyone have any interest?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I might be, should be back from st. George island in florida by then, bringing the coosa with me, maybe the motorcycle. Is it the one that dagger hates, lol.

_Droid_


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Affirmative.
I have no idea why he hates it, other than he gets his butt kicked when he fishes there.
But that flow is fishing as well as anything in the state, it's gorgeous, has tons of interesting features, and you see bald eagles almost every time.
What's not to like?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Affirmative.
> I have no idea why he hates it, other than he gets his butt kicked when he fishes there.
> But that flow is fishing as well as anything in the state, it's gorgeous, has tons of interesting features, and you see bald eagles almost every time.
> What's not to like?


You know I love that flow. I will start working on the boss now.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wimp, lol.

I did an overnight trip there last summer, we had hard time finding suitable spot due to lack of firewood and too close to people, houses ect., but if you know a spot I'm in. 

_Droid_


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

wouldn't mind tagging along if both bosses approve, and ok with everyone else, seems like you guys have good times.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Jennings, anyone that wants in is in. Just bring something floaty and a good attitude.

Stucky, I talked with Daddy Dave about the camping. He says he has a spot that would fit the bill.
How friggin hard can it be to find firewood? I'll torch up that Coosa in a pinch...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Daddy was with us last time, he didn't like our spot. Sure he has several gps bookmarked sites, he's like that, lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good time to me, if I am in town I want to go.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope I can.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

what river you going to float?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Canoerower said:


> what river you going to float?


We'll make a gametime decision based on water levels. But we're looking at the Kokosing right now.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Just got approval from the little lady today, only now this coming weekend is "date night " weekend .. Oh well it should be worth it . So add me to the count. 

Also I have an extra yak if anyone needs a boat. Its very very basic "Potomac 100" but it does float which I think is a very important feature of a boat.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well maybe Critter or Stucky or someone can pick up this ball. 
I just committed to going out of town that weekend for something I gotta do. So no floaty for me that weekend.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i would love to join the float just gotta get the ok with the boss/gf lol hey galloway you think my yak will be ok on this one lol hahaha!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Coming up on one week, is there still an intrest to do this , or should other plans be made for the weekend of the 30th?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys should keep it rolling.
I just have one of those lives where shat happens pretty quickly, and it turns out I do indeed need to be somewhere else that weekend.
But a gathering does need to happen.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm still game


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Me to, but unsure about doing an overnighter. We'll see if Stuckathome is still game to see if that can be managed.


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Unfortunately can't do overnight-er, on call for Sunday, but a Saturday float sounds good to me.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well im game still for the float ..as long as i don't have to work i got interview Monday!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I still wouldnt mind doing the float, but on the other hand I do not want to go unless we have someone with us the whole trip that knows the flow. From what critter said all the bridges are marked, but I would still feel better having someone along on the trip that had some idea of what was going on, and where we were suppose to camp and what not. 

Any word from StuckatHome?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

My head is still in florida....

Haven't followed this thread while in florida, who's in? Wouldn't mind going, not sure about what my family plans are yet. Camp sites are ever changing on that flow, getting firewood can be a chore. chime in if you want to go, and by tomorrow I'll find out if I'm able to go.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

jenningsm21 said:


> Unfortunately can't do overnight-er, on call for Sunday, but a Saturday float sounds good to me.



Looks like i am out My call is Saturday not Sunday and it's a 24hr call, 
7am - 7am would hate to be on float and pager blows up. :curse: Maybe Sunday Morn after call, I can get out some where


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm out, family stuff....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Good deal, everyone have a good weekend!


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Seeing that bit the big one, is anyone interested in doing an early morning float somewhere Saturday or Sunday? Or a night float Friday or Saturday? I would prefer north or west of Columbus but I am open to ideas.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

If anyOne is interested sat morning me my gf and couple other guys are thinking Of biting rushcreek . The bites been really good last few days .


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

What time you going Travis?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Also an option for anyone out there. I think I am doing to head to Kiser Lake this weekend. I plan on camping out there for Friday night and Saturday night. PM me for my number if you feel like joining. 

I also have an extra kayak "very basic" and a rather large tent for anyone .


----------

